# Follicles wont stop growing



## Issy (Aug 28, 2005)

Hi

Im on my first ever IUI cycle and im really worried about my follicles that dont seem to want to stop growing.    
I went for a scan on day 5 and my Dr said that it looked like i was further on in my cycle than i actually was because my follicles and womb lining were both more advanced than he was expecting (I know i was definitely on day 5 though, no doubt).  

Anyway, Ive been for 2 more scans since then and every time my follicles have grown enormously. When i went for the last scan on day 9 i had 3 follicles, the biggest one measuring 28mm.  He said at that size it would normally be too big to be any good for IUI and would normally of ovulated already, but because i was still only on day 9 he had some hope that it would be ok.      I remember when ive had clomid in the past that a similar thing happened each month and i always had massive follicles way before i was due to ovulate.  I cant understand why this happens as ive only ever been on a really low dose of drugs. 

I just feel like im going through all this for nothing and theres no chance of getting a BFP cos somethings wrong with my follicles/eggs to make them like this.  Just wondered if anyone else has ever had really big follicles and what the outcome was. 

Thanks for reading. 

Issy


----------



## Zeka (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi Issy, 
Sorry to hear things aren't going as you'd hoped. I had a similar experience a couple of times and the Cons came to the conclusion that when my follies got that big that they were more likely to be cycsts than viable eggs. Can you ask for a blod test to see what your E2/oestradiol is doing as this is how they made the decision in my case? (The levels were much higher than they were happy with)

Zeka x


----------



## Issy (Aug 28, 2005)

Hi Zeka

Thanks so much for your quick reply.  

Im meant to be seeing my Dr again in the morning so will ask him then about the blood test.  
I did try and ask him the other day why my follicles were growing so big and he just said 'everybodys different and thats just how your body does it'!!!      

Can i just ask what happens if they are cysts, i mean is there anything they can do?  

Thanks again for your help. 

Issy x


----------



## Zeka (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi there, 
I'm not an expert by any stretch of the imagination but my understanding is that there wouldnt be a lot you could do for this cycle if they are deemed to be cycts. This may not be the case with you though. 

My cons seemed to have (rightly or wrongly) pretty straightforward views as to what sizes they should be and the speed by which they grow (sorry I forget the measurements but will have a look thru my file to see if I can find any notes). As my IUI was on the NHS it was abandoned so that I didn't lose a 'free' go. I assume though it would be up to you if you wanted to go ahead with the insemination just in case the eggs are ok.

The hospital told me to go away and see if the cycst/s cleared up and if they didn't they would put me on the pill. If that didn't work then they would aspirate them ....that was the end of my NHS 'path' as I found the whole tx process too frustrating and stressful. Going private was such a relief (although not financially of course!!  ). By the time I had my next scan (prob 6 weeks afterwards) the cycts had gone. I understand that aspiration isn't a big issue either if if ever comes to that.

Hopefully your GP/cons will have a better when you have your next scan/ b/t, 
Goodluck
Zeka x


----------



## sunshine babe (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Issy, I do know that they are supposed to grow 2mm per day and be roughly 20mm on day of IUI. 28 sounds a little big, maybe you should seek another opinion, wouldn't hurt.  Good luck.


----------

